# Free fishing Wkend Family Fun Day at Metro Beach Park!



## dyemen (Feb 20, 2005)

You are invited to come join Metro Boat Sales and Starcraft Boats for a 
family fun day of fishing
Saturday, June 9th at Metro Beach Park

Location: Metro Beach Park- near the boat loading area
Time: 9am to 3 pm

This event is held on a FREE fishing weekend, which means no fishing 
licenses are required. Rods and reels will be available with bait. This 
event is designed for kids ages sixteen and under but all ages are welcomed.
Captain Steve Lamb an I, G, F, A state representative will be checking the 
fish caught to see if they qualify for any for any world records!! Many of 
the areas top fishing professionals will be attending and you may even get 
a chance to fish with them. Demo rides will be given by Metro Boat Sales on 
a Starcraft fishing boat allowing you to really experience the water. Food 
and drinks will be provided. Also, PRIZES will be given away!!

TO REGISTER FOR THE EVENT AND FREE ENTRY to Metro Beach Park You Must Stop 
at Metro Boat Sales by June 9th (the day of the event) between 8am and 10 am!
We're located at 36355 Jefferson rd. in Mt. Clemens.
Right next door to the Speedway gas station. Questions can be directed to Metro Boat sales.


----------

